
Interviewing candidates before you check references? You’re doing it wrong - dsr12
https://also.roybahat.com/hiring-someone-check-references-before-you-interview-ba05c5b46e37
======
johnnysnow
Too many dishonest people wasting the time of job applicants. Anyone looking
for a job is a fool to submit references before the final stage of receiving a
job offer. Disagree with your premise 100%.

~~~
greenyoda
Also, nobody will want to be anyone's reference anymore if it requires talking
to dozens of people every time the candidate applies for a job. (If employers
check references in the early stages of a job application, a reference will
have to interact with everyone who doesn't want to hire the candidate in
addition to everyone who wants to hire the candidate.)

The article says: _" Note the response time — whether they get back to you
quickly or not might be useful information in and of itself."_

Not replying quickly can mean many things. It might mean that the reference is
on vacation, for example.

